# Better late than never,



## The Simple Life Farm (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, I am happy that all the ponies we showed last year were placed in the All Stars.....

*The Simple Life Farms First Edition*

Classic Stallion Foal of Current Year 40" & Under #8

*Buds Last Call*

Classic Amateur Halter Stallion 42" and Under #4

*Buckeye WCF Classical Muzak*

Classic Model Gelding 2+ Years Old 46" and Under #8

Classic Gelding Champion & Reserve Over 42-46" #9

Classic Amateur Halter Gelding Over 12-46" #2

*Ruffle My Feathers EGF*

Classic Amateur Halter Mare 42-46" #5

*Stocking Stuffer OK*

Classic Amateur Halter Mare 42-46" #7


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations! It is always exciting when you make All Stars!


----------

